# Should the underside of the gills on a yellow fancy guppy be red?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I only see red on the body of my Yellow Fancy guppy (Lemon when he is between me and the light. But I also managed to get a look underneath his gills and they look red. The gills look fine on the outside though. I'm just worried because he is also flashing. Could I be dealing with Gill Flukes? Or is the red underside just part of his color?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it was flashing I would say Ich. When Ich kills it is usually because it has attached to the gills. If you haven't treated for Ich being discussed in your other thread, you need to.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

D*NN IT! So I AM dealing with Ich! I thought I managed to rule it out because of the lack of white spots! *sigh* Okay. I have no choice. I have to try and get that adjustable heater and the Ich meds. The first thing I'm going to get is that heater this Tuesday before ANYTHING ELSE. Only problem though is in order to do the heater treatment to slow the Ich down, I need to put Lady (my dalmatian balloon molly) and Lemon together in the same tank, but Lemon will resume beating her to death. Can you tell me how to overcome the aggression? I want all my fish to come out alive.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you looked at the fish really well? Do you know what to look for? Treating with the ich med will usually correct whatever else may be causing the flashing.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I look about 20 times a day (not exaggerating) and still see no white spots, but the other symptoms are there. That's why I'm so confused about this. I can't make up my mind. Especially since losing my two Bettas to Columnaris as I was unprepared to deal with it kind of scrambled my ability to make an accurate judgement of the problem.


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, and yes.

Stage 1- White spots
Stage 2- Flashing
Stage 3- Refusal or inability to eat
Stage 4- Death(I think)


----------



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

Which-is-more-important?-The-aquarium-salt,-the-heater-or-the-ich-meds?-I-think-lady-is-probably-going-to-be-gone-before-the-weekend-if-I-don't-get-anything-soon.-Thanks-for-the-help.

PS:-Sorry-about-the-10-million-dashes.-My-space-bar-doesn't-work-since-I-spilled-some-water-on-my-keyboard-this-morning.


----------

